# Javascript must die



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Video
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/09/javascript-must-die.html

PDF here
http://www.jgc.org/blog/jgc-javascript-security.pdf

Powerpoint
http://www.jgc.org/blog/jgc-javascript-security.ppt

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

HTML5 might address some of this so that JavaScript use won't be as prevalent as it is today. On the flipside, if JavaScript goes what does that mean for the ever popular AJAX web apps?

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think it will ever die, they just need to upgrade it to the 21st century.

Some talk on it here, episode 221

http://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm

.


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is the bottom line: *:up:Just get Firefox:up:*

It has way less security holes. Seriously, with my combination of Firefox and Avast I have not had any viruses.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

firefox with a combination of noscript is INDESTRUCTIBLE...


I use firefox with nosciprt for my "less secure sites" and chrome for everything else...


----------

